# 50 years ago today! Judo Gene LeBell vs Milo Savage



## Stickgrappler (Dec 2, 2013)

article = http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/judo-vs-boxing-judo-gene-lebell-defeats.html


video = http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/gene-lebell-vs-milo-savage-50-years-ago.html


50 yrs ago, the first televised MMA match in USA! Judo vs Boxing!


----------



## Takai (Dec 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Mauthos (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice


----------

